# Greetings All



## SebastianJL (Nov 23, 2012)

G'day, 

I'm an aussie guy studying at SFU in Vancouver that the moment, and surprise surprise am going up to whistler to snowboard. Never snowboarded in my life until a week and a half ago when cypress opened to begin the season for me. Fallen in love with the sport, as i hope i would as i have a 2 month stay booked up at whistler to just snowboard every day, not being a cliche aussie and working there. 

Hoping to get into backcountry eventually as thats what really excites me. Going to be an amazing season from the looks of it, with much to learn from anyone that is willing to give advice to make my gapper gap ever smaller. Any people around here in BC that are going to be up there between Mid Dec-Feb could join up for a ride. Hope everyone stays safe this winter but enjoys all the fresh pow that falls no matter where you are. 

Seb


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

SebastianJL said:


> G'day,
> 
> I'm an aussie guy studying at SFU in Vancouver that the moment, and surprise surprise am going up to whistler to snowboard. Never snowboarded in my life until a week and a half ago when cypress opened to begin the season for me. Fallen in love with the sport, as i hope i would as i have a 2 month stay booked up at whistler to just snowboard every day, not being a cliche aussie and working there.
> 
> ...



I didn't realize Australia had their own version of the Powerball Lottery


----------

